# Raven West Guitars????



## Mattmc74 (Mar 22, 2007)

I was looking on evil-bay and saw these raven west 7 string guitars, it had a quilted maple top and was selling for a cheap price. Has anyone on here played one? Just wondering if they are just OK or junk!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 22, 2007)

someone here has one as their avatar picture...can't remember who though.


----------



## Clydefrog (Mar 22, 2007)

I had their purple quilt 7 string.

Craptastic. The bridge/springs were so crappy that even with light guage strings and 5 springs in there, at standard tuning it would pull the bridge like 5 inches off the surface of the body (exageration, but still REALLY damn high). It would also angle it inward like you would not believe.

Crappy pickups, crappy pretty much everything.

Mind you, this was almost 5 years ago, so maybe things have gotten better. He seems to be selling them direct over ebay now. I suppose as long as it's a fixed bridge, it would actually be a decent buy. But stay away from their LFR's.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow thanks for the info!!!! I did not want to go out and buy one and have it be a piece of junk. I do prefer fixed bridges anyway so that what I would want. Has anyone had a newer model of one?


----------



## BigM555 (Mar 22, 2007)

Yup, that'd be me.

I picked mine up direct from Eric last December and I'm pretty happy with it. True, the pickups aren't great. I expect to be replacing them. As for the trem, if anything I'd say they've over compensated. Mine balances out fine and returns to tune (at least for now....time will tell) but is VERY stiff.

I don't believe the top is quilted maple (unless he's changed this recently or you're talking about a different model) it's just a faux quilt paint job but it does look great (not a photo)

True it's not a high-end guitar but for the money I'm very satisfied. Fit and finish was very good on mine, setup was decent, Eric was great to deal with, shipped fast, answered all my questions, etc..

Perhaps I just lucked out and got a really good one but I also own an RG2180Nylon from him (didn't buy it direct) and it's also awesome (though again the electronics could be better).

I'd be happy to answer any other specific questions you might have.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 22, 2007)

BigM555 said:


> Yup, that'd be me.
> 
> I picked mine up direct from Eric last December and I'm pretty happy with it. True, the pickups aren't great. I expect to be replacing them. As for the trem, if anything I'd say they've over compensated. Mine balances out fine and returns to tune (at least for now....time will tell) but is VERY stiff.
> 
> ...



Yeah, i want to know if it's a solid guitar, intonation, sustain and deepest.

And, BTW, can you post some pics?  It's a very nice guitar


----------



## BigM555 (Mar 22, 2007)

Seems solid enough so far. It hasn't got a lot of play time yet but it's been holding tune great and the truss rod hasn't had to be touched.

Still haven't even changed the strings that came on it. Their still fine too (I hear a lot of horror stories about how bad most are when their shipped).

It arrived slightly detuned and I think I had to slightly adjust the trem spring tension (IIRC) to set the bridge level but that has been about it. Intonation is not spot on but has been pretty good. I haven't bothered to reset it yet because I'm going to put some 10's on it and a 65 low B (it was shipped with 9's....too slinky for me).

Neck is straight and stable so far. Fret work is good. Reasonably well buffed and ends are dressed well. Tuners are decent. Not sure what more I can say. No complaints from me other than the bridge pickup is a little lame. You have to expect that on a sub $500 guitar (I think Eric lists them a little over 500 on the site [currently 0...out of stock?] but I got mine for $398 US + shipping).

I haven't been able to shoot any decent pics. My camera sucks in low light and the weather has been shity so I can't get a decent pic.

Lots of pics here though; http://www.ravenwestguitar.com/rg777.html

more here

http://cgi.ebay.ca/RAVEN-WEST-7-STR...0091696136QQcategoryZ2384QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mine looks as good as those pics if not better. Oh yeah, mine got shipped with "skull" knobs instead of the knurled gold in the pics. I'm not real fond of them but they're about a $20-30 upgrade.  Similar to these;

http://www.allparts.com/shopimages/MK_3335-002-762.JPG

I've got no complaints and for the price Eric sells them I'd certainly consider another RWG.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 23, 2007)

a faux quilt paint job!! I like the real stuff myself!!! I think i'm gonna stick with my Ibanez's!!!!!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.ravenwestguitar.com/rgwa.html

That one looks wicked




> I think i'm gonna stick with my Ibanez's!!!!!



so you think that if you where to get a Ibanez in the same price range as these that you would be geting real wood tops? I dont call a piss poor wood veneer REAL WOOD either 

Hell if these things play nice why not


----------



## BigM555 (Mar 23, 2007)

/\ 

On both counts. I appreciate a good looking guitar but if I pay for it I'm gonna play the shit out of it. No sense having something that you have to worry about babying in case you hurt it's re-sale value.

I'd rather have the paint job on this one than either a photo or a thin veneer. You'd easily pay at least three times as much for even a veneer top and it wouldn't look much better. I guess some fixate on their perceived valule. 

I also agree on the walnut axe. I've been eyeing it for a while. I've got no reason to jump at it but it is sexy as hell.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 23, 2007)

All i'm saying is that I would rather have a plain black Ibanez 7 over a cheap veneer or a photo finish any day!!!!!


----------



## BigM555 (Mar 23, 2007)

Each to their own. 

My RWG plays as well as any Ibby I've picked up and was half the cost. It's still pretty new so time will tell if it stands up but I trust Eric to stand behind it. So far, no complaints......on the contrary I still think I got more than I paid for.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 23, 2007)

Cool as long as the player is happy thats all that matters then! Be sure to tell us all about how well it stands up over time.


----------



## BigM555 (Mar 23, 2007)

will do!


----------



## skinhead (Mar 23, 2007)

The green lizard 7 it's pretty nice.I think with some changes it's an exelent guitar.

@ Matt. That guitar looks sweet, with some nice pup configuration and OFR, i think that sounds amazing!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 23, 2007)

Got a link so we can hear it?


----------



## BigM555 (Mar 24, 2007)

Sorry man, no sound bites at the moment. I don't have any good mics around (always borrow a buddies Rode) and I'm less than impressed with most of the direct recordings I've ever tried.

Just got a Vox AD50VT which is supposed to be decent for direct recording so I may give that a try.

In any case don't expect much from the stock pup. It's pretty flat.

Cheers


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 24, 2007)

Cool


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a Raven West. Worst buy ever. The frets are not level, the intonation was extremely off when I got it, The pickups are a complete joke, Blemishes all over the finish, Yeah pretty much CRAPTASTIC. never buy from them cause they said " well it's your bitch now".


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 20, 2010)

Deathmetal94564 said:


> I have a Raven West. Worst buy ever. The frets are not level, the intonation was extremely off when I got it, The pickups are a complete joke, Blemishes all over the finish, Yeah pretty much CRAPTASTIC. never buy from them cause they said " well it's your bitch now".



This is good to know.


----------



## EHarvey328 (Aug 16, 2010)

I well overpaid, however, I find it to be a great guitar. Theres better sounding out there for the price, but I think that the looks of it are impeccable. You won't find any other guitar quite like it.

here's my RM300DX, mahogany body with mahogany set neck, and flamed maple top running through my line 6 spider III 75w amp. YouTube - Highway to Hell Cover


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 16, 2010)

Epic thread bump.


----------



## Johnny_Warrent (Aug 24, 2011)

*My Name is Johnny Warrent:
I am a 47 year old Musician, composer, producer, and audio Engineer with over 30 years as a professional musician.

I won a Raven West T Style Quilt Top Semi-Acoustic on E-Bay for $215.
Heres the link 590T VBY QUILT BLEMISH FREE #44-541
Model Number 590T VBY QUILT BLEMISH FREE #44-541 

Shortly after winning the bid Eric from Raven West pulled the order from E-Bay.
I contacted him and asked what was up. Eric from Raven West told me he was in a legal dispute with fender over the headstock.

Eric also told me the guitars were built in the USA.

So he agreed to send me my Guitar but wanted $315 instead of the $215 I had purchased the guitar for.

He agreed to pay the shipping and I am in Canada so the Guitar was only $40 more than my Bid.

I paid with pay Pal.

Several Weeks later I received A guitar from Ups. I had to pay an additional $65 for shipping.

The guitar I received was not a quilt top but a book end maple top.
The tuners are not Grover as advertized but a no name tuner.
The guitar has many problems, there is a rattle in the neck, sounds like the strut rod adjustment nut has come loose.

The first E string (The thin One) hangs up on the 10th fret all the time.

Eric at Raven West is a very dishonest person, he can not be trusted, and the guitars are crap.

If you would like my Raven West Guitar it has been listed on E-Bay and kijiji for $200 for over a year now.

Save your cash, purchase a fender Mexican Tele or Strat and you will be much happier.

I also learned that the Raven West Guitars are not made in the USA, the inlays are just glued on colored paper.

In my 30 years as a professional Musician I must say Raven West is the worst guitar I have ever owned!
 
Eric refuses to honor his warranty

Pay Pal won't refund my Money as the guitar was not purchased through E-Bay

If you stick your finger in the F hole, the wood on the underside is hideously unfinished

If you purchase a guitar from Raven West you will be very sorry 

*


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 24, 2011)

Not to salt the wounds or anything, but after 30 years as a pro you thought you could get a USA made guitar brand new, with quality hardware for $300? Really?


----------

